# Suche aktuelles SF-Browsergame



## ramirez29 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche ein SF-Browsergame, das aktuell, grafisch interessant und lanzeitmotivierend ist. Gibt es so etwas in der Art? Es sollte mölgichst auch fair sein, ich möchte nicht Nachts aufstehen müssen, um Flotten loszuschicken, etc.). Ich mag auch gerne, wenn man handeln kann, aufbauen kann und wenn es schön relaxed lange dauert.

Ich danke schon einmal für Eure Tipps!

Grüße

Ramirez


----------



## EpicOrc (26. Juli 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall immer den Klassiker OGame und all seine Ableger.

Da du aber sagtest dass du ja eben nicht Nachts aufstehen willst ist vielleicht eher das Action orientierte PvP Spiel Battlestar Galactica was für dich
http://de.battlestar-galactica.bigpoint.com/

Ansonsten könntest du vielleicht auf Star Trek Infinite Space warten: http://startrek-is.com/de/ 
Ansonsten befindet sich UFO Online gerade noch in der closed beta: http://ufo-online.gamigo.de/


----------

